# Relationships Balance Sheet: What you want versus what you have



## David Baxter PhD

This exercise is adapted from Harville Hendrix' Getting the Love You Want: A Guide for Couples. 

You can either do the exercise on your own to see where you stand or what you want in a relationship, or you can do it as a couple to get an idea of how close your relationship is to the relationship you would like to have.

The attached document is in Microsoft Word format.


----------



## meagan80

Thanks


----------



## Michael Cross

Great resource. Often we don't realize how good we have it until it's in ink before our eyes.


----------

